# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى تنويهات: تم اضافة خاصية تنسيق حجم ولون وخط المشاركات

## mohamed73

* تم اضافة خاصية تنسيق حجم ولون وخط المشاركات  في صفحة البيانات الشخصية* * للاعضاء وذالك من اجل التسهيل على جميع الاعضاء اختيار اذواقهم في المشاركات* * سواء من حيث لون الخط او حجم الخط او صيغة الخط*        اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في شرح الاضافة

----------


## GSM-AYA

اضافة جديدة  تعطي للمنتدى رونقا وجمالا

----------


## امير الصمت

شكر ياغالي على الموضوع

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

الله ينور اخى الكريم 
هوه ده الشغل الجامد 
تسلم يداك على الممزات الجميلة

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عمل رائع من شخص مميز

----------


## محمد السيد

شكرا اخى
مع ان دا كان اقتراحى من الاول

----------


## mohamed73

_ _   

> شكرا اخى
> مع ان دا كان اقتراحى من الاول

   تماما حبيبي
اقتراحك لتنفد
مووووووووووووووواه

----------


## amjed5

ممتاز .. ومزيد من التقدم للمنتدي والي الامام

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا ليك على الموضوع

----------


## salinas

شكرا ليك على الموضوع

----------


## راشدمحمد

الف شكراخى فعلا فنان

----------


## mssamn

شكر ياغالي على الموضوع

----------


## seffari

شكرا ليك على الموضوع

----------


## mor71

شكر ياغالي على الموضوع

----------


## charafi

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## chakib406

_مشكور اخي وجزاك الله كل خير_

----------


## kano

بلرك الله فيكم

----------


## KHSTAR10

شكرا ليك
اخي

----------


## hamidr9

شكرا ليك على الموضوع

----------


## atoune.amoune

شكرا على هذه الاضافة الجديدة

----------


## حمدى الكلحى

شكرا بارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## rmou12

شكر................

----------


## أبوملك@

شكر ياغالي على الموضوع

----------


## البوب شريف

شكر ياغالي على الموضوع

----------


## Mohamed Aamri

*شكر ياغالي*

----------


## widane01

شكر ياغالي

----------


## عاطف حبيب

*شكر ياغالي على الموضوع* كل عــــــــام وانتم بخير

----------


## hassana ahmed

الله ينور عليكم إضافة الرواع مايكون

----------


## البوب شريف

شكر ياغالي على الموضوع

----------


## تقنس

بارك  الله فيك اخى

----------


## tamer fathy

يسلموا على التجديد

----------


## tarek250

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## nissan4

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## ramdane58

شكر  على الموضوع

----------


## mohamed7076

الله ينور اخى الكريم

----------


## jamal gsm

اضافة جميلة للمنتدى واصلوابداعكم

----------


## ابومحمد01111

شكرا ليك على الموضوع

----------


## kinggsm

شكر ياغالي على الموضوع

----------


## tamerfathy

مشكوؤر اخى الكريم

----------


## callitovl

شكرا ليك على الموضوع

----------


## beziz

thnx

----------


## mahmoud107

مشكورررر

----------


## anoaranoar

شكرا على الموضوع ومزيد من التقدم للمنتدا

----------


## bustani

شكرا على التوضيح والعمل الجيد يشكر عليه

----------


## eng.samer12

شكرا يا غوالي

----------


## asaad wahsh

*لمسات  فنانه*

----------


## وليدأبوعز

شكر ياغالي على الموضوع

----------


## مشخاب سنتر

موفقين الله يحفضكم

----------


## hamidr9

]شكرا ليك على الموضوع

----------

